

The life and views of Ayn Rand: Capitalism's martyred hero - yan
http://www.economist.com/books/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14698215

======
zargon
"She lived to see laissez-faire triumph over collectivism and one of her
leading acolytes, Alan Greenspan, appointed to the president’s Council of
Economic Advisers."

I would never count the chairman of a central planning entity on the side of
laissez-faire economics.

I don't know much about him before the fed though, maybe he changed in the 10
years between the Council of Economic Advisers and the Federal Reserve.

------
balding_n_tired
Martyred?

~~~
guitarjunkie
right? a bit of link-bait isn't it?

